
Show HN: Listen to the Internet with BingeWith - ciustuc
https://bingewith.com/
======
ciustuc
We've been working on BingeWith, a platform to consolidate and listen to audio
versions of our favorite content. You can browse different categories or
authors to find something to listen to by clicking on the tags.

Some folks have asked to integrate with BingeWith by having the player on
their site so we've also made plugins for popular blog authoring solutions
like WordPress and Medium so folks can host the player on their own.

Please reach out at iwantaudio@bingewith.com if you have any questions.

------
OliviaL_PR
Very cool stuff from this brand - I'd highly recommend their offering. Voice
is the next evolution of transformative content, and BingeWith is a major
player making it happen.

------
gen_greyface
What TTS engine does it use?, the voice is really good compared to others i
have used. Also the voice breaks when the speed is changed(on mobile).

~~~
ciustuc
Thanks! We have a medley that we work with as well as our own engine. Thank
you for the speed change on mobile. We're on it.

------
mayukh05
The design is minimalist and the voice is great. I use it in my medium blogs.
Great product.

------
urbanmermaid
I use BingeWith on my blog and love that it makes my content more accessible!

------
tagilman
BingeWith is such a cool service!

------
Alberto_wemby
try BingeWith out!

